
Show HN: Founder Stuff – A webpage for founders - adithvictor
https://founderstuff.xyz
======
nimz
Interesting list, thanks!

Feedback: All of your Amazon links go to amazon.in. Not necessarily a bug, but
Amazon doesn't automatically switch to my local Amazon (in my case
amazon.com), and so I end up copy pasting the product name into a new tab,
that may end up in less referral revenue for you. You could geocode the user's
IP serve them appropriate Amazon links.

------
porphyrogene
The design looks to be half flat and half dimensional. I would pick one or the
other. Flat UI forgoes box shadows which has the benefit of avoiding the
uncanny valley effect. These shadows are so big that the light source would
have to be very close to the page yet they are uniform and uni-directional so
they stand out as unnatural. I would also move the click handlers from the
text to its containing element. There are what look like buttons but they are
just meaningless wrappers for the text which actually has the click handler.
If it looks like a button it should behave like a button.

------
harel
This looks interesting, though I was a bit surprised to see Dragon's Den in
the list of movies. I always found Dragon's Den to be the outlet of the
desperate, where one receives a small sum of money for a huge stake their
company, and come out of it thinking they got the best deal. Perhaps it has a
place as a lesson in how not to get investments...

------
andparachute
In mobile, you have to click the text --- a href the whole button

------
soneca
Nice compilation. Got a few podcasts on my player from it.

